# I want an exotic mammal!



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been looking through this part of the forums A LOT lately!
and i'm really keen on getting something, they all look so cudly!
What mammals are usualy playful and social?
I've took a real intrest in skunks, they look so nice, but after i've been on
a site i've seen in someones signature, i dont think i could afford the £400+ for one! even though they look fully worth it from some pictures i've seen!
So some people try and pursuade me as what to get, post pics of the animal and setups!

Oh by the way i'm looking to keep in a cage/hutch in my bedroom, but let them have free roam of it throughout the day!


----------



## Alaina (Nov 18, 2009)

House rabbit?

Edit: GIANT! House Rabbit


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

An STO... You are looking at about £100 for the little guy/girl, and the set up can be free if you ask around on your local freecyclers.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> An STO... You are looking at about £100 for the little guy/girl, and the set up can be free if you ask around on your local freecyclers.


 

Sorry, an STO? :blush:
is that a short tailed opossum?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Has anyon got any info on the virginia opossum? they look real sweet, and a nice sice for letting have free roam of my room, anyone have any more ideas?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I do believe they are higher in price than your budget.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I do believe they are higher in price than your budget.


Ah okay, thanks for your help, do youi know where i could get some good info on STOs?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Here ya go: Know Your STO

They are pretty easy to care for. I have three in my home at the moment (although, one isn't mine).


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Alaina said:


> House rabbit?
> 
> Edit: GIANT! House Rabbit


Giant house rabbits are the best :flrt: Easy to litter train, generally placid, give the best ever cuddles, don't smell and they are pretty low maintenance. 
































:flrt:


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Giant house rabbits are the best :flrt: Easy to litter train, generally placid, give the best ever cuddles, don't smell and they are pretty low maintenance.
> image
> image
> image
> ...


Haha these look cool!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

try debbonaire exotics for info on some exotics,,, google is your friend, but, i do suggest for you a giant house bunny as you can keep them in a secure enclosure inside your home if needed but they can alse live free range alot too =D


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

im not sure, they look lovely but i want something a little different.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

How much are you wanting to pay for the different animal?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

chinchillas? degu? why does this animal have to be different? x


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> How much are you wanting to pay for the different animal?


By different i dont mean very rare, but you maybe get what i mean. i'm lookin to pay maybe around £200.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ReptileKid said:


> By different i dont mean very rare, but you maybe get what i mean. i'm lookin to pay maybe around £200.[QUOTE/]
> 
> the trouble with exotics is the 'bigger' exotics that free roam and the like are more expensive... what about a hedgehog they do not free roam but are in your price range...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ReptileKid said:


> By different i dont mean very rare, but you maybe get what i mean. i'm lookin to pay maybe around £200.


 
okies well what are you looking at to house the animal in ?

your not gonna get much along the lines of exotic and different as well as housing for around the price 

plus it depends what your wanting out of the animal also 


but animals i can think of priced around that are APH, pouched rats, STO, ground squirrels, APD, lemmings, 

then your more normals, chins, degus, ferrets,


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks for jogging my memory emm...

if i was in your position i would go for emins or pouched rat as they cover your needs as far as i know... but then again my mom hates rats soooo,,,,,,,,


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

The only animal on that list that you could keep in a hutch though is a APH 

the others would need proper cages.......or tanks


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Im looking to house them in a large cage or hutch, in doors, the houseing and equiptment isnt included
in the £200 by the way.
I want something quite playful and not to shy/timid.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ReptileKid said:


> Im looking to house them in a large cage or hutch, in doors, the houseing and equiptment isnt included
> in the £200 by the way.
> I want something quite playful and not to shy/timid.


What about a pocuhed rat then ?

they are large, different, social and playful


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> What about a pocuhed rat then ?
> 
> they are large, different, social and playful


 do you know where they're sold, and know of any care sheets?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ReptileKid said:


> do you know where they're sold, and know of any care sheets?


there is the pouched rat forum you could join that would be the best place for care 

there are many shops around that can get in pouched rats as well as breeders about too 

im sure the forum will have a list of breeders also 

will find the link for you gimme a sec :lol2:


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> there is the pouched rat forum you could join that would be the best place for care
> 
> there are many shops around that can get in pouched rats as well as breeders about too
> 
> ...


Thanks, and by the way your sig picture is brilliant


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Here is a link to a thread that another pouched rat owner made have a gander on that 

im sure they have put links to the sites on there too 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/390273-those-interested-gambian-pouched-rats.html


you could also pm one of the owners and get info from them too which i find is best getting information from owners 


LOL thankies thats havocs favourite spot 

you will nearly always find him cuddled up with the dogs ha ha


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Not sure if she is still available or if the shop is too far away either but there is a female Gambian Pouched rat advertised here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/410394-aph-skunks-delivery-possible.html

Plus they had some skunks at the £350 price - so perhaps if you wait a little while & save up an extra £150 you could get what you initially thought off.........as skunk :whistling2:

Or sometimes skunks do come up for rehoming at similar prices. But to be honest a skunk might need more than just your bedroom to roam around in........


----------

